# Best Snowboard mitt out of these..



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I get a discount on these gloves so that's why i am choosing from these specifically. Anybody have any input on these particular gloves or brands?? Looking for something really warm cause i got poor circulation in my hands.

Outdoor Research Men's Alti Mitts Chili - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Grenade Sub-Zero Mitt Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Burton Hi-Five Mitt Blotto Crag - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Burton GORE-TEX® Leather Mitt True Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Grenade Fragment Mitt Black 2 - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Burton GORE-TEX® Under Mitt True Black / Ghost Plaid - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Dakine Titan Mitt Carbon - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways

Thanks


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought these (similar to the Burton ones you listed but with the stormproof gauntlets to keep the snow out good'n'propa). Bloody impressed with them so far, Will be testing them at 0 degrees and below on the 19th in Tignes so will let you know after that but I'm sure you will be happy with many that you have listed, personally i would choose one which has the extended gauntlets to keep snow out. good luck

On Sale Burton Gore-Tex Mittens True Black up to 40% off


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I bought my daughter some Burton mitts similar to the Under Mitt you listed. The nice thing is they have a vent pocket that you can throw hand warmers in if it's really cold. I bought a pair of the Burton AK Oven Mitts this year and love them, pretty expensive, but they are the warmest thing out there for sure.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I have rocked various versions of OR mitts for basically 15 years.. they have always lasted me as long as it took me to lose them and I never journeyed to the top of the line dogs you are looking at. Might have had all of the others though. I had the highcamps a few years back but lost one and picked up the meteors (last year or maybe year prior) which I still rock. 

Loved the highcamps but the meteors have worked just as well. I like the liners which have a magnetic retainer for exposing your fingers/thumb... only really need the liners when the temp gets real low.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

these ones.. Burton AK Oven Mitt - Men's - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com

they are more expensive but they are durable and you'll won't need another pair for a long time.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, ive herd burton oven mitts are great. I get a discount with zappos.com so was hoping to buy from there but they dont have the Oven mitt. I herd the Daikan Titan mitt is good too. Anybody have those?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

for an extra $40 i'd say they are worth it, nothing worse than cold hands. trust me when i say they are very toasty...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I bought my daughter some Burton mitts similar to the Under Mitt you listed. The nice thing is they have a vent pocket that you can throw hand warmers in if it's really cold. *I bought a pair of the Burton AK Oven Mitts this year and love them, pretty expensive, but they are the warmest thing out there for sure.*


This.

As far as Mitts go these are the the most comfortable and warmest I have ever used. My only complain is the leather on the palm is a bit thin/cheap.

Hestra makes the perfect glove, but I have yet to find the perfect mitt.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

I second Hestra. They make some good kit for sure


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Dakine Gore-Tex have always worked well for me.


----------

